# ALSA: non funziona l'audio

## Spiros

Ho una scheda Intel HD Audio. Ho compilato nel kernel ALSA con i driver per la scheda e ho emerso le alsalib e alsautils. Ora la scheda viene riconosciuta e se apro alsamixer posso regolare il volume. In alto viene scritto che la scheda è appunto la mia.

Ma l'audio non si sente. Inoltre se provo con alsaconf dice di non trovare alcuna scheda valida.

Che cosa posso fare? Se può servire le alsalib sono le 1.0.14.

----------

## Laux

se hai compilato tutto nella maniera corretta fa una prova, può sembrare stupido, apri un filmato di youtube oppure un semplice mp3: se senti l'audio, ma non i suoni di kde vuol dire che hai compilato kde senza la flag "ogg". Questo è quello che è capitato a me  :Wink: 

A scanso di equivoci dai un occhiata qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA

----------

## riverdragon

Il metodo migliore che ho trovato io (e che mi sembra sia menzionato anche nelle guide) è di compilare i driver del kernel come moduli, in maniera che poi alsaconf riesca a sistemarli. Tu hai compilato i driver come built-in?

----------

## homeworld21

La cosa migliore è compilare i moduli alsa a parte non nel kernel. Ricordati nel make.conf di mettere il modello della tua scheda audio, e nel kernel in Device driver di lasciare il supporto per la scheda audio ma non settare niente altro.

Se vai sul sito http://aba-style.splash-boys.com c'è una guida rapida per l'installazione dei driver alsa che ti spiega tutto.

----------

## Scen

 *homeworld21 wrote:*   

> Se vai sul sito http://aba-style.splash-boys.com c'è una guida rapida per l'installazione dei driver alsa che ti spiega tutto.

 

Ehm.. ma seguire la guida ufficiale no, eh?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## homeworld21

Si hai ragione meglio seguire la guida ufficiale.. Ma siccome quella guida l'ho fatta io, e mi sono smazzato molto sui driver alsa, quella guida è molto precisa e funzionale, e cmq segue le linee guida della guida ufficiale; e poi è più specifica per gentoo. Fidati è fatta bene e sperimentata, lo garantisco sul pc dato che mi sono rotto parecchio con la scheda audio che ho io.

----------

## riverdragon

 *homeworld21 wrote:*   

> La cosa migliore è compilare i moduli alsa a parte non nel kernel.

 Se il driver in questione è già nel kernel perché compilare un modulo esterno?

----------

## Spiros

Ok, grazie homeworld21. Ora sono riuscito a far funzionare i driver. Ma compilati nel kernel, non con il pacchetto alsa-driver. 

Se apro Firefox e vado su youtube riesco a sentire un filmato. Però a KDE4 non funziona ancora l'audio. Se apro un file musicale o un video l'audio non esiste, ma non riporta alcun errore. Ho controllato che l'utente fosse nei gruppi giusti e c'è, tant'è vero che appunto firefox funziona con l'audio.

Devo riportare qualche log di compilazione di KDE4?

----------

## riverdragon

Se l'audio funziona con firefox ma non con i programmi di kde è solo un problema di configurazione.

----------

## homeworld21

Io consiglio di compilarli esterni come moduli da scaricare da portage perché così si resta sempre aggiornati all'ultima versione, solo per questo, cmq non ne escono molto spesso quindi è uguale.

----------

## Scen

 *homeworld21 wrote:*   

> Io consiglio di compilarli esterni come moduli da scaricare da portage perché così si resta sempre aggiornati all'ultima versione, solo per questo, cmq non ne escono molto spesso quindi è uguale.

 

Se leggi la parte iniziale della guida ufficiale di ALSA su Gentoo, vedrai che il supporto al pacchetto media-sound/alsa-driver verrà cessato, per cui l'unica scelta saranno i driver disponibili nel kernel Linux. Per cui la scelta migliore sono questi ultimi, non il pacchetto "esterno", come consigli tu (la mia è solo una precisazione  :Wink:  ).

----------

## homeworld21

Certo hai ragione... Ma dal sito dell'alsa puoi sempre installarteli. Cmq come ho detto è uguale non ci son problemi. Era solo un consiglio quello che ho detto

----------

## Spiros

Beh, comunque ora ho risolto. Con una nuova compilazione di KDE4 ora sento tutto. Grazie.

----------

## canduc17

Metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo del thread.

----------

